# Pecan Tree dying?



## Yasgur (May 5, 2009)

I live in North Texas and have 3 mature papershells about 30 years old. Two appear to be healthy and one seems to be dying. I shot a video here:

http://web.mac.com/yasgur/Blank.html

The first pecan seems to be spreading out in all directions. The second one (failing one) is losing leaves on particular branches and branches seem to be trying to go up instead of out. I have a mature elm tree next to it and I am wondering if this and the other pecan are chocking the second pecan for sunlight. The bark appears to be normal and the leaves that I show appear normal with no evidence of bugs. The last shot is a third pecan with healthy seeding going on right now. But it too seems to have an excess of dead branches but nowhere near the second. I also have a lot of Hackberrys close by. Any idea if it is too late to do something?

Jeff


----------



## Ed Roland (May 5, 2009)

google the word "Rhizosphere". Study how the canopy responds to abuse of roots.

and welcome to the site.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 6, 2009)

General decline in the crown of a tree is often a sign of root stress. Call a well known Certified Arborist in your area and schedule a consultation. It might cost you a few bucks just to have them look at the trees, but if you dont want to lose them its a small price to pay.


----------



## Yasgur (May 7, 2009)

See, what's wierd is he other tree 25 feet away is perect. How can the roots be the cause?

Jeff


----------



## treeseer (May 7, 2009)

while an arborist prunes your trees, the reasons for the decline may become evident. not too late by any means.

not unusual for trees of the same species to have different growth habits.


----------

